# Sony CDX-F605X... poor mans 880PRS



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

In my travels to find the best bang for the buck, I came across this new CD head unit from Sony. It has been some time since I last inserted a disc into anything Sony, because lets face it, the last few years they have cranked out some real garbage. A C90 it's not, but this unit has some laudable specs and features that belie it's RRP of $259. Actual street price was $137 ($24 to ship) from Millionbuy.com, an eBay store. As part of Sony's "Specialty Series" the unit comes with a 2 year parts and labor warranty. 

*Appearance:* 

I have not cared for the red/silver/black theme of the "Xplod" gear that has been around for a few years. Sony designers must think of these colors as "bling bling" in the lab, but look like crap in your dash. Odd ball illumination of these units was a real turn off as well.

Thankfully, Sony has gone back to a more traditional color and modern look with some of their newer offerings. This unit has a clean brushed gunmetal face with clear markings, vacuum flourescent display and for gawds sake, a rotary encoder style volume knob. The preset buttons are smallish, but arranged nicely and are well lit at night. Speaking of illumination, it is unswitchable and something of a cool blue color. There are several other around the perimeter of the volume knob for sound adjustments and mode. 

Overall, this is a nice looking unit that seems to be very well constructed.

*Installation, books and hardware*

Comes with clearly written manual complete with specs and a separate manual for the install itself. I have installed hundreds of CD players over the years and this one could be done while hog tied. Oddly enough there was no backstrap in the box, while not needed for this install, it is nice to have for additional support in some cases. Shame on you Sony! 

*Features:*

This unit is packed with features, some of which are fluff left over from the old Sony, but many are quite useful. Here are some highlights, in order of importance for sound quality guys like me! 

-advertised 120db S/N ratio on the CD section
-Burr-Brown D/A converters, 24 bit
-3 pairs of 4 volt 100ohm preamp outputs (very nice)
-7 band EQ (62,157,396,1k,2.5k,6.3K and 16k, +/- 10db)
-HPF/LPF filters (HPF on front/rear and LPF on sub output, 3 pairs of RCA's)
-Selectable 78hz or 125hz
-Sat radio, Ipod and changer controls (iPod controller review below)
-Card style remote control
-BBE processing on CD section (personal opinion on this)
-Bar style spectrum analyzer (kinda neat to watch)

Other features:
-52 (yeah right) watts into 4 channels, onboard amp. CEA2006 compliant
-DSO Sonic Maximizer (my opinion: useless)
-Detachable Face (comes with nice hard case with padding inside)
-"Auxillary Lite" input for DVD, MP3 player or video game. Plug and play style.
-Source dependant eq and gain settings. Kinda nice.
-Plays MP3, WMA and Atrac3 discs with full title search and scroll.

*Performance*

Note: The performance of this unit is subjective, like anything, just know that I don't have any professional measuring gear and the following is based on the 12 year experience of my "golden ears" 

Again, leave your preconceptions that Sony still makes turd cd players, at the driver's door. Folks, this is a nice head unit for the budget conscious and makes a great "first purchase" to upgrade upon down the road. 

I first tested the onboard amp in my two speaker equipped 2001 Honda S2000 convertable. The speakers used were JL Audio VR coaxes that are the same age as the car and well broken in. Sony rates the 605x at 52 laughable watts per channel and like most head units, will nowhere touch 52 watts made by a healthy external amp. But, if this is to be the start of something better, it will produce sound from your existing speakers and get fairly loud until future upgrades come to fruition.

Rearranged in my dash to it's intended configuration for my install, I attached a pair of PG Zero Point RCA's to the front output and the (summed mono) subwoofer output, to test the onboard crossover/equalizer. The signals go back to a Precision Power A404, 4 channel 50 watt amplifier. Since this amp is '92 vintage, before the dawn of high voltage/low impedance head unit preamps, the gains were set a just above minimum for the coaxes and slightly more for the sub side. Incidentally, the sub used is an Elemental Designs Eu700, 7 incher mounted in .22 cubes of sealed enclosure, with dual 2 ohm coils.

The crossover was tried at overlap and underlap, but sounded better in my convertable with the LPF at 78hz and HPF at 78hz. My assumption is that being a converable, the slightly more pronounced output at 78hz helped the SQ due to the fact that the sub is not "loaded" very well.

Moving on, I played with the EQ for awhile and found that it works as advertised. The center frequencies are spaced fairly well, although I would have wished for a lower than 62hz "sub bass" adjustment. My convertable and small sub could have used some boost around, say 40hz!  The Q is static, so this one does not get the "parametric" disignation. There are 7 presets, two are user definable, so I took utilized both for "top down and top up." Sony has provided the ablilty to label the preset curves, so I named them respectively. Nice touch.

This unit has a claimed 120db of s/n ratio and Burr-Brown D/A's on the cd section. To my ears, the sound from this units transport is damn good and shames many units at twice the price. The highs were very smooth and the usually exaggerated midrange was easier on my ears with this unit. Stereo separation, while not listed in the cd specs, seemed very good and presented a descent soundstage on my less than ideally placed speakers. Give some credit here to the lovely PPI amp behind me!  On a functionality and features note: This unit has shuffle, repeat and a *PAUSE* feature on both the face and remote control! It's the little things that tickle my fancy, like a pause button. How novel. 

Worth noting to those with competition intentions, or overly picky ears like me: This unit has some sort of de facto noise gate that is definately present, though not advertised. I played the IASCA test cd's zero bit track and the preouts went limp. Zero volts. Also, when the volume is set at zero, the preouts go dead. During this test, all I could hear was my A404 idling faintly from the tweeter. 

The warm and fuzzies ended after I installed Sony's iPod controller that was scooped up at a local shop for the tidy sum of $44. The hatred of Apple by Sony was readily apparent after installing this accessory. What a half assed effort. Rant: The mode select (Artist, Album, Playlist, etc) looks good in the manual, but after several attempts to figure it out, it just doesn't like to change modes. The pod is on all the time, even when the car is off and you've long walked away. Could run your battery down if you left it plugged in on a weeks vacation. The kicker is even though it's on all the time, it has no resume feature, so when you turn the car on it starts from the beginning! AARGH that sucks. Good news is it will always be fully charged, even if your car has gone dead and the sound quality was pretty good. I will likely play with it some more and if it continues to frustrate me, I will return it.

*Summary:*

This is probably the best entry level deck I have ever had the opportunity to use and install. Great overall features and supurb sound quality topped off with better than average looks. If the spec sheet tells the truth then this is a steal at it's bargain basement street price of around $150. For those who are just getting started in mobile audio, or have a second vehicle in need of some better tunes, give this Sony a look, your wallet and ears will thank you!


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, I will post some good pics tonight!

Thanks

-Kris


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

coffee_junkee said:


> Oh, I will post some good pics tonight!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Kris


Really?


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks for the review! I'm in the market for an inexpensive indash unit for my daily driver. I'll be sure to give the Sony a listen. Also, I have used millionbuy,com as well. Nice folks to deal with! 

Troy


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

check out panasonic cq-c7403u's as well, 7 band eq, three sets of 5v preamp outputs. Nice lookin display.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice review....I'm actually about to buy the slightly more expensive model, the 705DX....basically the same features but w/a 13band EQ which was about the only reason (other than price) I'm picking this up. I've had some QC issues w/my last 3 pioneer decks (not wanting to eject CD, bad laser, ground tracks shorted-all on one deck!) so I figured I'd try something else...

Jeremy


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry about the pics not being up yet!  

I have been working day and night trying to get my concessions trailer finished for an event this week. Promise to have some pics up very soon!

I've been driving the S2000 more the last couple of weeks because the heat has subsided here, somewhat. The more seat time I get, the more I can't believe this thing only cost me $155. There is no denying that I'm smitten with this deck relative to the amount of cash I parted with. It really does have a clean sound and great controls. 

The iPod controller is a toss up at this point. I think the one I have is bunk because it doesn't charge with the car off. This may also explain why the resume feature ceases as well. I'm going to exchange it at Best Buy tomorrow and try another before I hand the verdict down to y'all. I'm hoping it's just defective. If it really sucks, I'll just score the XM and use the soft aux input for the iPod.


----------



## stussycole (Apr 26, 2006)

Is the 605 the only one with the Burr-Brown? As opposed to the 705 or 805.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

The 705 (and 805 IIRC) have the same features as the 605 but the 705 has a 13band EQ. However, the 805 may not have the same EQ, I can't remember off hand, but there seemed to be something different about it....

Jeremy


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

stussycole,

Look for the "Drive S HX" designation on the front of the faceplate or in the specs of the Head Unit. All Sony HU's with this designation have the 24-bit Burr-Brown DACs and high-end internal components (capacitors, etc.)


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

yeh i heard one and it sucked. lol j/k but i dont think i ever fully recovered after i found out the japanese took over the television market illegally...not to be mean but s2000's are slow and will always be slow so unless you bought it for cuteness then i laugh at you...


----------



## septimus (Mar 8, 2006)

part 1....?

and part 2 - I'm sure his s2000 is alot slower than your sonoma, nor give anywhere near the driving satisfaction or oneness with the road.


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

septimus said:


> part 1....?
> 
> and part 2 - I'm sure his s2000 is alot slower than your sonoma, nor give anywhere near the driving satisfaction or oneness with the road.


Guess he's never been in a S2000... lol
I'm not a big fan of japanese cars but the S2000 is a pretty nice car. Great Auto-X car. 

Leo


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

300Z said:


> I'm not a big fan of japanese cars...
> 
> Leo



Is your username refering to something else then?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I wanna see the S2000 and the Sonoma go at it 1/4 mile then thru a road course. Don't bet pinks, someone else will own a truck.

Yes the S2000 is cute but ever notice how "cute" cars get the name "cute" ? They are small, low to the ground and don't adhere to the American philosophy of bigger is better. Guess what? "Cute" wins races. 

Drive an S2K sometime and you will love it. 

I will admit though that they are heavy for the motor in them on the stock platform. A civic type R beat one on a road course and the CTR is MUCH cheaper! But damn the S2K is fun!

Chad


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

SQ_Baru said:


> Is your username refering to something else then?


LOL... Good one.  

My second car was a Z31 300ZX, great car, I loved it, but it was too heavy, slow and didn't handle that well... It only took me a single ride in the Corrado to realize that...  
Been using this screen name for 6 years... I thought about changing it but just decided to leave it alone...

Actually my issue with Japanese cars isn't the cars themselves but what people do to them. Heck i would happily drive an EVO or an STI if i could... 

Leo


----------



## STI<>GTO (Aug 8, 2005)

slow2.2sonoma said:


> my name is slow2.2sonoma





slow2.2sonoma said:


> not to be mean but ...





slow2.2sonoma said:


> then i laugh at you...


Que? Are you drunk?


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

This thread is officially priceless!

Sonoma' is making fun of my car.  It is somewhat sad that your username is what it is, because I had a 2.2, automatic Sonoma and while it was slow, it got me through college. Great truck that never broke down, not once!

You my friend, need to troll another forum for people who don't have a clue. This forum is for the support of a hobby for people that have a clue about audio and who are willing to help those in need. If you have a question, ask it. If you need some help with an issue, fire away, I'm all ears. But don't come here and bash someones car.

Oh, I read somewhere that people that make fun of others' either have serious self esteem issues or a miniscule winkie. Which is the case here?  

So I don't hijack my own thread: I hope to post the pics of my install soon. I can't seem to find the cord for my cam.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm bringing this thread back up to see if anyone else has poor FM reception with their Sony HU...I have last years model w/the quad 13band GEQs, the CDX-GT710 (or something to that effect)...

It has a super high CD SN ration of 120db, but I have 2 problems:

1. When adjusting amp gains using the CD player, I find that the FM radio volume is not even 1/2 the CD's volume at the same level 

2. Very poor FM reception...all connections are good and reception was fine w/the Pioneer units I had before. According to the Crutchfield specs, FM sens is 9.3 which is a good rating according to them (didn't buy from them)

Problem 2 could have some effect on Problem 1 but has anyone else had this issue? I don't listen to the radio much, but I shouldn't be getting a mono sounding signal or static right inside Memphis, TN, tuned to Memphis stations..

Thanks guys

Jeremy


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

niceguy said:


> I'm bringing this thread back up to see if anyone else has poor FM reception with their Sony HU...I have last years model w/the quad 13band GEQs, the CDX-GT710 (or something to that effect)...
> 
> It has a super high CD SN ration of 120db, but I have 2 problems:
> 
> ...



jeremy,
not to sound silly, but did you turn OFF the BBE MP processing when using the cd player? when i would turn mine off, it would sound the same as the radio. also, have you gone into your menu and turned the MONO off from the menu and turned the LOCAL on or off? just a thought. good luck!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll check the BBE function, though I'm sure I never activated it.....

Turned local on awhile back but didn't make any difference....I'm getting a Stereo signal but it's inconsistent and sounds like I'm trying to pick up some station 100 miles away....

Oh well, I don't listen to the radio that much....don't care for Memphis stations...

Jeremy


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

What kind of car is your Sony installed in?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

coffee_junkee said:


> What kind of car is your Sony installed in?


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

Those decks are awesome for the price. I put one in my cousins Boat along with an Xtant 404m, 202m; RF comps, rf Power4" and 6x9. along with two subs. It sounds awesome and tons of controlability esp. since the amps don't have crossovers. Also he Liked it so much I put one in his work truck along with a fully amped polk system.

GREAT DECK with a Great Price.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm thinking that he forgot to hook up the antenna turn on lead. When I installed this deck in the S2000, the reception was awful until I noticed it had an antenna amp. Pulled the deck, soldered on the lead and whamo, FM stations in all their glory...


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

what do you need the radio for?...

actually thats one thing I did notice, I had to put FM amplifiers in both my cousin's truck and his boat. still not the greatest.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Im thinking about this unit for a temp solution, but the radio problems is making me weary...anyone know what its about? Can you also tell me if the face is motorized or manual flip down? Thanks


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

manual, Don't get me wrong the radio works great, tuner just not that sensative. and I wouldn't hesitate to put one in my own vehichle.


----------



## cadaver (Sep 17, 2006)

the face is not motorized, but flip down. once you have the power antenna lead turned on, you'll have a hard time NOT getting stations. before i went back to my stock head, i had a cdx-f570, a contemporary, yet less expensive version of this radio, and it was great(i still want the cdx-gt705dx:drool picked up with very decent clarity and the BBE processing for the cds was awesome. once everything is hooked up to the wiring harness these radios(especially the ones from the past 3 or newer years) are great to deal with and easy to control.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Any more opinions on this HU compared to others in its price range or less???


----------



## elminster (Jan 9, 2007)

hey az I have the exact same unit just the previous year I am probably gonna be getting rid of, its the f7715x I believe, I can probably let it go at a good price!


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sorry, forgot about my post....it's in a '94 Grand Voyager...I'll have to go back and check the radio wiring diagram and the van's wiring harness...the factory wires were fairly butchered and spliced w/different colors to extend them I guess...maybe I overlooked something.

And no, I don't listen to the radio much except to listen for traffic jams or see if any new music is worth listening to on the radio.....

As far as value, I prefer the display and a few features of my older Pioneer 5500mps but I believe the reliability and quality control is better on this $160 Sony....and you can't beat a quad 13band GEQ w/some T/A, DSO and xovers...that is, on the 705...

Jeremy


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

do you need a wiring list with all colors?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

According to my Haynes wiring diagram, there is no seperate antenna lead, just the actual antenna connector that plugs into the radio.....

Not sure why but one lead is labeled Park Lamps....not sure why that would be part of the radio harness...only others are:

FEED (Radio Switched)
Battery
Acc/Run
Illumination

I'll try to open it up this week and see what's what...

Why, is there a certain site you suggest? I've heard of InstallDR or some site but I'll have to find it again...

Jeremy


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

park lamps is the same as Illum/dimmer just doesn't dim with dash lights. There is no antenna amp in that car whatsoever;you might try picking up a cheap antenna assembly some place like bestbuy $14.99. hook it up(just sitting on the dash, and check your FM reception, this will easily tell you if there is some sort of break in your factory lead. Also check you kick or behind the glovebox for a motorola disconnect; make sure its connected.


----------



## coffee_junkee (Jul 13, 2006)

Loudtaco said:


> park lamps is the same as Illum/dimmer just doesn't dim with dash lights. There is no antenna amp in that car whatsoever;you might try picking up a cheap antenna assembly some place like bestbuy $14.99. hook it up(just sitting on the dash, and check your FM reception, this will easily tell you if there is some sort of break in your factory lead. Also check you kick or behind the glovebox for a motorola disconnect; make sure its connected.


Good suggestion!

Some vehicles have a moto type connector right at the antenna holder itself that can be exposed to the elements and rust out. Common problem on 02-05 Kia Sedona vans, so it can happen to vehicles that are not very old.

Good luck!


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

thank you; Most Chryslers with a front fender mounted antenna. Have about one-two feet of coax running down through the kickpannel or firewall to the junction. I've had the distinct displeasure of replacing a few caravan and jeep Grand cherokee antennas among others


----------



## bsptaco (Feb 15, 2006)

Any of you know what the slope is for the xover? I've had a F7715X and couldn't find anything about it in the owner's manual.


----------



## Loudtaco (Dec 7, 2006)

I think its 24db but I'll double check that.


----------



## momotaro (May 3, 2006)

Sorry for digging up an old thread...

But, I've been having an annoying problem with my headunit. There is an ATT (attenuate) function on the unit that acts like a mute. The only way to turn it off or on is through the remote. If it is activated, turning the volume knob up will deactivate it also.

On to my problem...this ATT function has been activating on and off sporadically. It happens when I hit bumps, press the brake pedal, turn the AC knobs, etc etc...and it even happens when I'm parked with the engine off. Basically, it happens all the time. I know it sounds like a grounding issue, but I want to see if anyone else has had the same problem with this unit and if there's a quick fix. My '98 Camry isn't the easiest to pull apart and get to the headunit so I was hoping for another solution.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toology (May 21, 2009)

Hi, did you find a fix to this problem, having the same problem and it's driving me nuts,

Thanks



momotaro said:


> Sorry for digging up an old thread...
> 
> But, I've been having an annoying problem with my headunit. There is an ATT (attenuate) function on the unit that acts like a mute. The only way to turn it off or on is through the remote. If it is activated, turning the volume knob up will deactivate it also.
> 
> ...


----------

